# Ruf für Dunkelspeertrolle auf Ehrfürchtig bringen.



## Andicool (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ich wollte gerne wissen ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt als Runenstoff in OG zu verkaufen um Ruf für die Dunkelspeertrolle zu bekommen. Ich habe die Quests in Sen'Jin und Umgebung schon gemacht und auch die in den Zangarmarschen(Zabra'Jin) wo noch mehr Dunkelspeertrolle sind. 

Nun bin ich bei ca. 11.000 Punkten auf Respektvoll. Also fehlen mir noch 10.000 Ruf! Das wären ca. 3000 Runenstoff was doch arg viel ist. Gibt es irgendwas wo ich noch schnell meinen Ruf für die Dunkelspeertrolle verbessern kann?

Instanzen, Farmquests etc. Ich bin für alles offen. Bitte bloß kein Runenstoff mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß Andi


P.S. Ich hab schon sehr viel Runenstoff verkauft aber mit 20 Stck. und 75 Ruf kommt man nicht wirklich voran.


----------



## Soramac (25. Dezember 2007)

Pah!, Ich musste früher als Mensch Priesterin (Holy) sehr viele Runenstoff stacks kaufen für Ehrfürchtig in Darnassus, dass Ich mir ein Tiger holen kann und das waren 800 Gold und dann für die Abzeichen bei Argentumdämmerung damit Ich bei der Quest mir das Epic Trinket holen kann, dass waren auch nochmal 1000g insgesamt, als Heilig Priester war das viel Arbeit den Kram zu farmen.

Aber Ich würde dir nur noch raten Runenstoff zu farmen oder kaufen, aber Blizzard sollte mal das weiter entwickeln zu Netherstoff, ist ja nervig..., aber du kannst dir doch auch ein Kriegsraptor kaufen, je 30 Abzeichen von Alteractal, Arathibecken und Kriegshymnnenschlucht.


----------



## Korgor (25. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, Sturmkristalle / Rüstungsfetzen / andere Items im AV, wo die Gegnerische Fraktion dabei hat abgeben.
So kann man auch Ruf farmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reprometheus (25. Dezember 2007)

Also als ich Darnassus auf ehrfürchtig hatte und weiter für die Elfen gequestet habe, wurde der so erworbene Ruf unter den anderen Alli-Völkern aufgeteilt, also wenn du OG oder UC auf ehrfürchtig hast, kannst du so auch etwas voran kommen. Hoffe, ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanubis (25. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt vereinzelt in der Welt Trolle (also in den Horde-Lager) die dir Quests geben

u.a. im Hinterland gibt es noch ein Trolldorf, was sehr viel Ruf einbringt


----------



## Éothain (25. Dezember 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Pah!, Ich musste früher als Mensch Priesterin (Holy) sehr viele Runenstoff stacks kaufen für Ehrfürchtig in Darnassus, dass Ich mir ein Tiger holen kann und das waren 800 Gold und dann für die Abzeichen bei Argentumdämmerung damit Ich bei der Quest mir das Epic Trinket holen kann, dass waren auch nochmal 1000g insgesamt, als Heilig Priester war das viel Arbeit den Kram zu farmen.
> 
> Aber Ich würde dir nur noch raten Runenstoff zu farmen oder kaufen, aber Blizzard sollte mal das weiter entwickeln zu Netherstoff, ist ja nervig..., aber du kannst dir doch auch ein Kriegsraptor kaufen, je 30 Abzeichen von Alteractal, Arathibecken und Kriegshymnnenschlucht.




lol Also ich hatte den Ruf in Darnassus mit meinem Hexer und mit meinem 46er Draenei jeweils an 1 Tag auf Ehrfürchtig. Und das für lau !!! Einfach alles Quests vom Startgebiet der Elfen über die paar in DA und noch ein paar an der Dunkelküste erledigen. Und man ist ganz schnell auf der obersten Rufstufe. Wobei es als Mensch mit +10% Rufzuwachs wesentlich schneller ging.

Grüsse Éo

p.s.: dann habe ich ja an 2 Tagen jeweils 800 G gespart. Also 1600 G für was wirklich wichtiges über.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Dezember 2007)

Éothain schrieb:


> lol Also ich hatte den Ruf in Darnassus mit meinem Hexer und mit meinem 46er Draenei jeweils an 1 Tag auf Ehrfürchtig. Und das für lau !!! Einfach alles Quests vom Startgebiet der Elfen über die paar in DA und noch ein paar an der Dunkelküste erledigen. Und man ist ganz schnell auf der obersten Rufstufe. Wobei es als Mensch mit +10% Rufzuwachs wesentlich schneller ging.
> 
> Grüsse Éo
> 
> ...



Das war alles vor 2 Jahren gewesen, oder noch bissl früher, weiß es aber nicht.


----------



## Éothain (25. Dezember 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das war alles vor 2 Jahren gewesen, oder noch bissl früher, weiß es aber nicht.



Nein. Das mit dem Draenei war vor 3 Monaten und das mit meinem Hexer erst vor 3 oder 4 Wochen.


----------



## Soramac (25. Dezember 2007)

Éothain schrieb:


> Nein. Das mit dem Draenei war vor 3 Monaten und das mit meinem Hexer erst vor 3 oder 4 Wochen.



Ich meine bei mir, früher ging das viel schwieriger, als jetzt.


----------



## Rossie (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auch mit meinen 3 chars darna auf erfürchtig und es geht sau schnell einfach die start gebiet q machen


----------



## Andicool (25. Dezember 2007)

"Ich habe auch mit meinen 3 chars darna auf erfürchtig und es geht sau schnell einfach die start gebiet q machen"

Das Anfangsgebiet habe ich gequestet. -.-


Also ich will kein PvP-Raptor, da er nichts Besonderes ist.


Ich mach mich mal auf diese Suche, noch Trolle zu finden die mir Ruf einbringen. 
Mit Runenstoff seh ich echt keine Sonne.


Gruß Andi


----------



## dvdbox (25. Dezember 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das war alles vor 2 Jahren gewesen, oder noch bissl früher, weiß es aber nicht.





Éothain schrieb:


> Nein. Das mit dem Draenei war vor 3 Monaten und das mit meinem Hexer erst vor 3 oder 4 Wochen.



Ich liebe diese Egomanen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (25. Dezember 2007)

also ich würde dir anraten fleißig alterac zu amchen und da blut/rüstungsfetzen/etc abzugeben, sobald de dadurch bei ogrimmar erfürchtig bist dürfte das bei allen andern fraktionen gleichmäßig ruf geben.


----------

